# Los Angeles vs San Diego



## Chili_Fritos (Nov 9, 2012)

Which city is better in terms of weather , girls , food , diversity, traffic ?

I'm from the east coast (Brooklyn , Ny) and i was given the opportunity to move in with one of my relatives after i finish high school .

I'm excited because both locations look great and i could finally escape this horrible weather in NY .

Any suggestions ?


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

SD is where I would go.I'll say they both have nice weather,girls and good food, but the Traffic in SD is a little easier.See what your budget gets you in each spot and choose what works for you. Both great places. Good thing is, if you dont like one...... the other is just 2 hour drive away!!! GOOD LUCK and leave your BOOTS in NY!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chili_Fritos (Nov 9, 2012)

drockone619 said:


> SD is where I would go.I'll say they both have nice weather,girls and good food, but the Traffic in SD is a little easier.See what your budget gets you in each spot and choose what works for you. Both great places. Good thing is, if you dont like one...... the other is just 2 hour drive away!!! GOOD LUCK and leave your BOOTS in NY!:thumbsup:


Thanks for responding .


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

san diego by far, weather rarely reaches 95-100 degrees, n the ocean is right there, la is good, but the heat is high all summer long and it is further inland, sd is right there on the coast and you get trade winds all year long, just my opinion


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I grew up in the LA area and everything is pretty equal between the two cities,good food,weather and Girls ,likerockone619 points out.But LA (and cali in general) is the only place I know where you can go surfing in the morning,and go snow sking in the afternoon or evening (depeneding on the time of year it is).You cant go wrong whichever city you pick,just remember,LA has milk and cookies .


----------



## Chili_Fritos (Nov 9, 2012)

dat620 said:


> san diego by far, weather rarely reaches 95-100 degrees, n the ocean is right there, la is good, but the heat is high all summer long and it is further inland, sd is right there on the coast and you get trade winds all year long, just my opinion


How diverse is SD ?
Does everyone get along ?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Both cities have plenty of girls... Don't even worry about that. LA has 12 million people SD around 2 million, so LA has A LOT more traffic. It doesn't get any more diverse than Cali, especially the major cities. San Diego would be my vote, mainly cuz I'm born and raised here, weather is perfect, it's a military/college town so there's always something & someone to do. Both cities have beaches, mountains, and deserts depending on what you like. For example I'll be in the mountains tomorrow in the snow and chillin on the beach on Sunday hittin switches. Also, I go to LA all the time and never have any problems. As long as you don't trip, it should be all good. Ask the same question, once you know exactly what area you'll be in. I'm sure you'll get more opionions then.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Neither.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cost of living is higher in San Diego!

LATrafiic should be no news to anyone!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

man, thought this topic was about hopping!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

MY MONEY!!






:inout:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Sacramento. Good weather, easy living and the mounains and Frisco aren't far from home! Plus we have Niners football, A's or Giants baseball all closeby!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Both cities are cool. But San Diego is a lot less congested in general. And it's very diverse here everyone pretty much gets along( excluding the gang shit) but I've been here all my life and never really had problems. Plus we got TJ like 15 min away for whatever u need it for...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

LA!!

Mecca of lowriding, firme hyna's, not to mention the dodgers ese. 

SD is a cool place to kick it holmes.

But LA gets my vote


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

San diego


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Im in the service traveled alll over the world and I gota tell you im so glad to be born and raised in beautiful san diego SOOOO SD BY FARRRR


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Sacramento. Good weather, easy living and the mounains and Frisco aren't far from home! Plus we have Niners football, A's or Giants baseball all closeby!


Where? What?

:ugh:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Been to both many times and have always loved SD much more. Just a more laid back, less congested feeling to it. LA feels like a city, SD feels like a beach vacation... And its nice to be next door to TJ


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

LA has to much to do and you can't do it all cause of Traffic, .................SD has TJ....oh yea. Both spots bad ass.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Chili_Fritos said:


> Which city is better in terms of weather , girls , food , diversity, traffic ?
> 
> I'm from the east coast (Brooklyn , Ny) and i was given the opportunity to move in with one of my relatives after i finish high school .
> 
> ...


*LA all day homie we got the dodgers, Lakers, whittier blvd and crenshaw too* uffin:


----------



## Chili_Fritos (Nov 9, 2012)

TORONTO said:


> Been to both many times and have always loved SD much more. Just a more laid back, less congested feeling to it. LA feels like a city, SD feels like a beach vacation... And its nice to be next door to TJ


Is SD as sprawled out as people say LA is ?


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

no, not as spread out, but it has it's differant area's just like every other city, downtown, suburbs, hillside, scenic views from every where and a lot of good beaches, it's a great place to live, and a great place for low ridin, all the clubs know each other and pretty much get along, n like most big cities it has it's share of gang problems, but not as much as la does, i lived there for 10 yrs and never had a problem with any one, it just depends on your attitude and out look, treat people as you want to be treated and you will be treated the same way, if/when you get a chance take a trip out there and see if you can hang out with any one on here while out there, ck it out for your self and see...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah damn i thought this was lowrider talk lol but na bro my fam from bronx and sd is alot better more chilled and laid back not the fast pace life of a city life


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

SD driving


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

*SD :thumbsup: L.A is a cool place to visit but i wouldnt wanna live there...*


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> *SD :thumbsup: L.A is a cool place to visit but i wouldnt wanna live there...*


 100%:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

San Diego!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like San Diego is in the lead.....you'd have to live in both and judge for yourself!


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:h5:






L.A.






:thumbsup:


----------



## tonithetiger (Jun 24, 2013)

I just moved to San Diego from the Southeast and I have to say this has to be the most beautiful place I've ever been. I have visited LA a couple of times in the past and that traffic is a no go in my book. I also noticed a huge difference in the personalities of people from LA versus San Diego, with San Diego being about the most friendly and very open to talk to here. I did not get that at all from LA. I found it to be full of fake being in and around Hollywood although the people living south in Orange County seemed to be a little more relaxed. But it's all about what's important to you. In my 20s, I would have probably opted more for a diverse club scene where now in my 40s, I enjoy to relax, deal with less traffic and enjoy beautiful landscapes over congestion and too many people packed into one place. I'm loving San Diego for the beaches, the beautiful scenery and the laid back lifestyle. I really enjoyed where my friends lived in Laguna Niguel but they got very little house for the prices they were paying. That being said, the area they live in in gorgeous as well. I'm just not into the chaos of a huge city like Atlanta and L.A anymore. I love that I can shoot up and be in L.A for a show in a short time but I'm not done with adventuring around San Diego yet. There's also the Gaslamp district my friend drove me to the other day. It was like Bourbon Street with tons of crowds and nightlife. I would probably have enjoyed that very much in my 20s but would not want to deal with that now or even work in that vicinity. I guess I'm kind of sleepy now. I can accept that. Hope you find what works best for you.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SD!!! End of Topic!!!


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it goin down tonite ???


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Chili_Fritos said:


> Which city is better in terms of weather , girls , food , diversity, traffic ?
> 
> I'm from the east coast (Brooklyn , Ny) and i was given the opportunity to move in with one of my relatives after i finish high school .
> 
> ...


SD is way better then LA when you want good/GREAT! Mexican food.


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> man, thought this topic was about hopping!!!


x2 :facepalm:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

San diego sounds a bit like san jose except we have no beaches but santa cruz just a 15-30 min. Drive depending on what part of town u from. Rent and home prices are thru the roof though


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Y the Mexican food sucks in SD ????


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Rico63 said:


> Y the Mexican food sucks in SD ????


NO NO, the Mexican food in SD is way better than LA. 

LA sucks for good Mexican food. Lived there 2 years and hated the crap at the fast food joints. Now we are back in San Diego County, man just bought 13 pounds of carne asada!!! you know we're lovin it back here at home. But the real good stuff is 40 miles south of Escondido !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------

